# Introducing Teddy



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

We have a new addition to our family ... His names Teddy & he's about 2 years old.
We found him temporarily staying at the Freedom of Spirit Trust for border collies , we rang and arranged to see him and fell in love ... I think it was the way he bounced in and straight away started giving me kisses , from that second I was hooked 
Its like he was meant to be a part of our family .. Toffee and Gypsy love him & he loves them ... first thing he did whenwe got home and he met the kidlets was give them a licky bath , I must admit they needed one , lol
He's just perfect , my Teddy bear

The Three Amigo's


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Look at those ears!  He is adorable and so sweet of you to take him in, does he take after his name and love cuddles?


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow Teddy is lovely and looks like he has fit stright in, love the one on the sofa with the kids , he has defo found his rightful place.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

He's gorgeous....lovely pics.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Teddy is lovely


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

He's lovely! :001_wub: all ur doggies are so beautiful!!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

yeah those ears are something huh , lol

he's def a cuddler , he cant get enough cuddles 
and he's a nudger too ... if you stop stroking him he nudges your hand with his nose, and if you ignore that he sticks his whole head under your arm and jerks up , lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

Adorable, he is going to have such a lovely home


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Very cute dogs and kids. They look like the three musketeers. Very loyal and beautiful.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome Teddy 

Another BC  I knew it 

He is gorgeous - looks like he has settled right in.

Lovely pic of the family on the sofa.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh how lovely! xxx


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Love that last pic


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Awwww, he looks delighted to have found such a lovely home! Bless him x


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

aww lovely pics, Teddy looks well settled, well done on taking him.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He's gorgeous, and they look great


----------



## WaggyTail (Aug 11, 2009)

All three look stunning. Huge ears though lol.

A Gorgeous pack


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Awww - he's beautiful! I just love his ears  He looks as if he has slotted straight into a space that was meant just for him - from the pics anyone not knowing would think he has been part of your family for a long time. Fate!


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

Mese said:


> We have a new addition to our family ... His names Teddy & he's about 2 years old.
> We found him temporarily staying at the Freedom of Spirit Trust for border collies , we rang and arranged to see him and fell in love ... I think it was the way he bounced in and straight away started giving me kisses , from that second I was hooked
> Its like he was meant to be a part of our family .. Toffee and Gypsy love him & he loves them ... first thing he did whenwe got home and he met the kidlets was give them a licky bath , I must admit they needed one , lol
> He's just perfect , my Teddy bear
> ...


Awwwww hes a bonny boy!!!


----------

